# Quick way to clean plants of pesticides?



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

Just picked up a bunch of terrarium plans from the local Garden Center on sale. I'd like to incorporate them into terrariums as soon as possible, but obviously I want to make sure they're clear of any pesticides or other harmful chemicals.
Any tips/tricks? Or am I ok with thoroughly rinsing the foliage and changing out the medium the plants are potted in?


----------



## The Snark (Aug 4, 2019)

velvetundergrowth said:


> Or am I ok with thoroughly rinsing the foliage ?


Give them a good spraying with dish washing detergent and water then a rinse. Several factors are at work that  keep pesticides from just rinsing off. The same applies to all fruits and veggies bound for cooking or the table. Wash and rinse them along with the dishes.
Always think of the honeybee hive collapse. Once the pesticides get into the environment they can wreak havoc way down the road. Diligent washing is your front line of defense.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 4, 2019)

Depending on the plants and how much patience you have, you could propagate cuttings and then remove the original piece. That would likely take several months, but the reward would be infinite free and clean terrarium plants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------

